# Door panel removal



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Simple, do the following:

Use a flat head screw driver to remove the covers in the door handle and cubby hole next to the window controls. Then use a 6pt head to remove the single screw in each. Then use a trim removal tool near the bottom of the door panel to unhinge the clips holding the trim on the door. Then, grab the door and lift it directly up starting from the door unlock then moving towards the side view mirror to unhinge the rubber against the window. Last of all, disconnect the wiring running to the window controls, and the door unlock[unclip the plastic hook, then lift the cable up to release the ball through the hole].

Then, install door speakers and repeat in opposite order and enjoy!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is a real nice video smurf and you used the plastic upholstery removal tool sweet .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> That is a real nice video smurf and you used the plastic upholstery removal tool sweet .


Hehe... No I used a flat head, and put a minor dent in my door. Which is why I recommend the trim tool.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Okey dokey .. still a good video . < upholstery and trim tools >


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

I must be blind... but I don't see any video on this thread...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

IACRUZE248 said:


> I must be blind... but I don't see any video on this thread...


There is not one ! And you are not blind . You can laugh now .


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> There is not one ! And you are not blind . You can laugh now .


Bahahahahahahah .....


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Pomo what speaker is that in your pic? Is this the factory pioneer speaker?


----------

